
Ask HN: Do you really read long stories posted on HN - praving5
Do you really read long stories such as http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inference-review.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;the-difference-it-makes on HN? I mean do we moderate just based on length of the page. There are at least 5 stories per day that I find are super super lengthy with target audience being esoteric. Not sure, if this really makes a difference to audience at large?
======
brudgers
I read some of them, nobody can read all of them and even if I could, not all
of them are interesting to me. Other media is similar, there's no way to watch
all the conference talks or listen to all the podcasts.

But from my perspective, too much good content is a good problem to have.

